# Exact process for UK marriage visitor visa, biometrics file, register for marriage?



## ruthylife (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have found several threads here pertaining to marriage visitor US visas but none that quite answer all my questions. I am a United States citizen and live in New York. My fiancé is a United Kingdom citizen and lives in Manchester. We want to be married in the UK in November. Then I will return to the US and apply for his US spousal visa. Once that'a granted, he will move to the US. I'm not worried about his application for US spousal visa - we've been together for two years - lots of visiting each other, we know each other's families, I have a good job, he will easily get a good job here, etc. It's actually the whole "how do we get married in the UK while I'm just on a visit there" thing that is confusing!

From what I can gather, I must FIRST apply for a UK visa for visitors for marriage. Then at some point, I must enter biometrics data by visiting someplace in NYC? This part is especially confusing. Will I receive instructions on how/when to do this after I apply for a marriage visitor visa? Once I get the visitor for marriage visa, it is valid for six months. I can then go to the UK and register our intent to marry. After seven days, we will be allowed to marry. Is that right?

My only problem is that, due to my job, I can't really spend loads of time abroad. When I have my visitor for marriage UK visa, can I go one time for seven days and do the registration? And then come back another time in the six month period for the wedding? I'm nervous about trying to do both in the same trip because how do I book a registrar within days of registering? Is that normally done so quickly?

Also - after I file for a visitor marriage visa, how long does it typically take? Will I be able to visit the UK while it's processing?

Thanks anyone for your help! I'm actually pretty astonished that the government agency sites don't clearly outline this stuff.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ruthylife said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have found several threads here pertaining to marriage visitor US visas but none that quite answer all my questions. I am a United States citizen and live in New York. My fiancé is a United Kingdom citizen and lives in Manchester. We want to be married in the UK in November. Then I will return to the US and apply for his US spousal visa. Once that'a granted, he will move to the US. I'm not worried about his application for US spousal visa - we've been together for two years - lots of visiting each other, we know each other's families, I have a good job, he will easily get a good job here, etc. It's actually the whole "how do we get married in the UK while I'm just on a visit there" thing that is confusing!
> 
> From what I can gather, I must FIRST apply for a UK visa for visitors for marriage. Then at some point, I must enter biometrics data by visiting someplace in NYC? This part is especially confusing. Will I receive instructions on how/when to do this after I apply for a marriage visitor visa? Once I get the visitor for marriage visa, it is valid for six months. I can then go to the UK and register our intent to marry. After seven days, we will be allowed to marry. Is that right?


You apply for your visa online, and as part of the process you are prompted to book your biometric appointment at an application support centre designated for your State. Then you pay your fees online. Once your visa is issued, you travel to UK, and after 7 days (i.e. on Day 8), you together visit a designated register office (google for a list) to give notice, and after 15 days you are permitted to marry. Different procedure applies for Church of England or Church in Wales marriage. 



> My only problem is that, due to my job, I can't really spend loads of time abroad. When I have my visitor for marriage UK visa, can I go one time for seven days and do the registration? And then come back another time in the six month period for the wedding? I'm nervous about trying to do both in the same trip because how do I book a registrar within days of registering? Is that normally done so quickly?


You can go home after giving notice and return for the ceremony. You will have to book the venue well in advance (this can be done by your fiancé). 



> Also - after I file for a visitor marriage visa, how long does it typically take? Will I be able to visit the UK while it's processing?


A few weeks at most. No you can't as your passport is with the visa office in NYC.


----------



## ruthylife (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks, Joppa. You seem to know your stuff so here's a question for you...

On the ]UK Border Agency's "Applying for a UK visa in the USA" page, it says: "You can apply for a visa up to 3 months before your date of travel to the UK. Applications received more than 3 months before your date of travel will be returned without a visa and without a refund of the application fee... We strongly advise you not to confirm your travel arrangements until you have received your visa."

How am I supposed to interpret this? Questions:

1. It seems that in order for them to judge whether I have submitted my visa application no more than 3 months before my "date of travel," they would need to know my date of travel. But then they immediate state not to make travel plans. Huh?
2. What do they mean by "date of travel?" Is it the date I plan to go visit the UK and get married? What if my first trip over once I have my marriage visitor visa is just to register my intent to marry? And then a couple months later, I go back to get married?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Travel date is your intended date of arrival in UK. If it's within 3 months of application, your visa will normally be made valid from that date if your application is successful. They tell you not to book your flight in case your application is refused. If there is no way you can leave for UK before a certain date, it's in your interest to state it so that you can enjoy the full period of validity.

You need marriage visitor visa both to give notice and later to get married. It's a multiple-entry visa so you can if you like go home after giving notice and return in time for your wedding, though most people stay throughout the minimum three-week period required.


----------



## esegal83 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Ruthylife, I am in the process of applying for a marriage visitor visa and am in a very similar situation to what you were in. I have filled out the online application and am about to go to my biometrics appointment this week. I was just wondering how everything worked out for you with the application, and also if you have any tips? Thanks!


----------



## esegal83 (Jan 8, 2014)

Joppa, I am applying at the moment for a marriage visitor visa and will be going to London in March (once the visa is hopefully approved) and then waiting in London for nine clear days before going to the registrar. I am then intending on flying back to the US afterwards, and then returning to London in July for the actual ceremony. When I come back in July do I just need to show my approval from the registrar? I know it's more than three months after I would have (hopefully) received my marriage visitor visa, but I was told my approval for marriage from the registrar lasts six months. Does this all sound correct? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## hurrimark (Mar 26, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Once your visa is issued, you travel to UK, and after 7 days (i.e. on Day 8), you together visit a designated register office (google for a list) to give notice, and after 15 days you are permitted to marry.



Just a few questions leading on from this topic.

- Does my partner need to be in the UK for the 7 days before we visit the registry office or can I give notice myself and she can come after the 15 days has elapsed?
It makes it awkward with job/work if a minimum of 23 days NEEDS to be taken before the actual ceremony.

- How long before the actual wedding day should one apply to obtain the visa?

- Are there any agents that can help the partner fill out the online application
form if their first language is not English? Also are there any additional documents needed besides the form for the marriage vistor visa? (UK)

Thank you very much for any guidance on this confusing topic.


----------

